# Are they talking out of their butts?



## NVR LAT (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been looking around for an '05 or '06 GTO. Some people have been telling me to stay away from them, they all have inherent suspension problems, the interior seats all fall apart at the seams, exterior paint doesn't hold up unless the car has been garage kept, etc, etc. 

I really like the GTO's...I was always a Pontiac guy when I was younger, most of my friends had Chevelle's or Camaro's while I had Firebirds, LeMans, GTO, etc. Several years back I got into the Corvettes but I honestly think I want to go back to a Pontiac. So I came here to ask the experts...are the rumors true, or are these people talking out of their butts? 

There are a few nice cars for sale in the "for sale" section, but because I'm new to this forum, I can't post anything there. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I liked my GTO better... but they are junk.

I now have a C5 and its a much better car and much cheaper to maintain.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Junk? YMMV, I suppose. I love my GTO. I had the leaking strut problem and the rear wheel sag. Warranty took care of the first and Lovells took care of the second. So far no other problems that I didn't induce. 

OP, GTOs had issues for sure, but that's new off the lot. Its a good bet that buying used many of those issues have been addressed. Make a list of the problems you've found and make sure they've been addressed. If not, consider if you want to put in the money, time and effort to correct them as they come along. And because this car was made in Australia and Pontiac is dead parts are not cheap off the shelf. You can come across good deals if you're patient though. IMHO, if you buy from a car from one of the board members at any GTO forum I'd do a search against the user name in the tech sections to gather history. If buying outside the boards, the closer to stock the better.

FYI. You can't post in the For Sale sections, but you can PM the sellers.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I liked my GTO better... but they are junk.
> 
> I now have a C5 and its a much better car and much cheaper to maintain.


Sorry brother but my thoughts are totally opposite of yours. I traded my '98 C5 for my GTO and the GTO is far superior to the Vette IMO. The Vette cheaper to maintain? Not really. They're actually pretty close when it comes to general maintenance (tune-ups, shocks, brakes, etc). Now unless you do all the work to it like I did you're going to pay a fortune in labor. For example, if you ever have the trans removed for any reason, labor is going to be very high because the entire rear suspension cradle has to be removed to remove the trans. I never had to remove either one of the fuel pumps but I heard that that's a chore in itself too. Can't confirm how true that is though since I never had to remove 'em. Those are just a couple of examples. Now as far as junk, let me see. The Vette's steering column locked at any time, even while driving, which thankfully was a recall item. The seats always rocked back and forth, even when new. The fuel pump sending units went out a lot. With a full tank of fuel it would read "empty". Had to reset the tire pressure monitoring sensor all the time even when tire pressure was good. I'm sure there are other things that happen that I can't remember. Those reasons are why I got rid of the Vette. I do miss the handling of it but that's about it.

I bought my GTO new and the only thing that has happened to it is the rubbing of the BCM wiring. Had strut rub but that was due to 8.5" wide rims (incorrect offset) and wider tires. Other than that, I must be one of the lucky ones.

Everytime I think of getting a C6 Z06, possibly late next year, I always think of the previous problems I encountered. Hope those things have been corrected.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Junk? I don't think so. I've had my '05 since new and I've never had one issue with it. So I have to think that much of the negative things mentioned have something (not everything) to do with how the individual car has been used, abused, and/or maintained. As has been stated in previous threads, many GTO owners use these cars in ways for which they weren't built. In stock configuration, it's not a race car. It's a relatively fast and decently handling highway coupe designed for a comfortable ride. Does the GTO in general have some common quirks? Guess so judging by what I've read during the years. But I wouldn't know it by my own experience. Would I buy a used one? Probably not - unless it had been owned by me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

He may have gotten that one junk car. The list you heard sounds like a laundry list of an aggregate of complaints and not every car. I've had one issue (door lock actuator failed under warranty) in over 8 years of ownership. It was expensive to modify on some things like headers but that is not a car failure.


----------



## NVR LAT (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks BWinc, 6QTS110Z, Gotagoat, & svede1212. All good information. I guess you're right (hopefully) that most inherent problems have already been taken care of by a previous owner, but from what you guys say (mostly), a car history would be needed. I would most likely do that on any car anyway. I guess I was more worried about continuous problems more than anything. I don't think I would buy anything if it wasn't stock, or extremely close (nothing internal in the engine). 

Right now I have a 2005 Corvette Coupe which has been the most dependable car I've ever owned, and cheap to drive and maintain...no complaints. Most all of the C5 problems have gone away in the C6. I'm just looking for a change. I've had a lot of medical issues and many surgeries over the last few years so I can't afford another new Corvette and I'm just looking for a change. As I said, I have always loved Pontiacs, even though this one is not really GM built, it's still a GTO and a great looking and driving car from what I've heard. I guess I'll keep looking...anybody want to trade for a beautiful Corvette? (Sorry if I'm not allowed to say that.) Thanks again for the good info, it does help. Oh, thanks for the PM info about the "for sale" section, I never thought about that.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll trade you straight up


----------



## NVR LAT (Nov 14, 2011)

BWinc said:


> I'll trade you straight up


I appreciate the offer, but I think I'll keep my options open...:cheers

I'm still looking, and I looked at a beautiful '06 Blue, Auto (which is what I would prefer), with 39K on the odometer. The only issues I noticed (and the owner pointed out) was the driver side sun visor was broken and the headliner was starting to sag. It a real nice car but it is a private owner so a trade is not an option (she just ordered a new CTS-V...I'm jealous). I guess I need to list my car for sale, that would made any deal easier. I'm afraid by the time my car sells, the GTO will be gone. I will admit that after driving the GTO today, and knowing that both cars have basically the same motor, the Corvette seems much faster and more responsive. I realize the Corvette should be faster and handle better, but I was surprised how noticeable it was. It doesn't matter, there's something about the GTO, I still plan to go ahead with things (if the right deal can be found/made).

Car I looked at today...










My Corvette to trade (?)...










I do still love the Corvette, but looking at these two pictures, this GTO looks very good (and the GTO picture was taken with my phone)!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

for some one who owned a GTO and doesnt anymore calling it junk should just not post on here anymore. Join the C5 forum and talk about all your hopes and dreams about your C5 there. The GTO is a solid car that has a few issue just like any other car.---danfigg


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

danfigg said:


> for some one who owned a GTO and doesnt anymore calling it junk should just not post on here anymore.


Don't agree with your assessment. He starts by saying that he liked his GTO. He has reasons for feeling like it was junk. They are well chronicled. Are you saying that we should all be 'fanboys'?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

NVR LAT said:


> I appreciate the offer, but I think I'll keep my options open...:cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that color on the Vette.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

sorry you disagree. If his GTO is junk he say why its junk. Is it junk because he has a C5 now. Did he have issues with his GTO what is the deal. This is a GTO forum for GTO owners. If your just visiting then show some manners. Thats all im saying. There is no way in hell that a C5 is cheaper and easier to work on than a GTO -----danfigg


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

He had a C5, that is a C6, what I want.. Love the color. Looked at an 05 and they still want $30K for it with good miles. The GTO is a bigger/heavier car than the Vette, and not being a hater, the GTO won't hang with the Vette. I have a 99 and have lived with problems for years, finally got them all worked out with help from the Vette forum, but parts aren't cheap. I also am on the Lincoln LS forum and complained about the issues. They said, you have a highly optioned car, if you want reliable, buy a Honda Civic.. Stuff breaks.
The 05 is an LS-2, 400 HP, correct? Dealer told me their 05 was an LS-1?
Buy a classic and keep the Vette, then you can have the GTO to. And have a car that won't depreciate if you buy it right.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

danfigg said:


> This is a GTO forum for GTO owners.


I don't know....you're entitled to your opinion as am I or jpalamar. It's a forum for people with an interest in GTO's. I don't see anwhere that says ownership is a prerequesite.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

danfigg said:


> sorry you disagree. If his GTO is junk he say why its junk. Is it junk because he has a C5 now. Did he have issues with his GTO what is the deal. This is a GTO forum for GTO owners. If your just visiting then show some manners. Thats all im saying. There is no way in hell that a C5 is cheaper and easier to work on than a GTO -----danfigg


I bought my 04 with 22k miles on it. In about 2 years of ownership I put 60k miles on it. Sold with about 80k. It needed: full suspension, steering wheel trim, CD changer worked when in wanted, key was starting to die, door lock act, 04s didn't have clear on the wheels and they looked bad and needed powdercoated, shift knob sitching faided, steering wheel sitching faided. Somehow my rear seats didn't rip though.

My wife bought her 05 as a dealer demo and sold it at 17k miles. Under warranty it had 4 diffs, window seals, ECU, wheel hub, brakes, rear seats, rear headrests, sagging rear springs, and the list keeps going.

I'm in no way bashing the GTO. It is my favorite car I've ever owned by far. I just can't justify the cost of ownership.

The GTO and C5 are very similar to work on. The C5 trans is a PITA to take off though. The typical wear and tear stuff on the C5 are cheaper by far(suspension and brakes). The Corvette specific common issues are generally cheaper to fix then the common GTO issues as well.

The C5 will destroy a GTO on a track... but thats what the C5 was made for. The GTO is worlds more fun as a DD to enjoy as it is truely the perfect touring car. It is just a well rounded car that is a blast to drive and much more comfortable. If parts were more reasonably priced I would have never sold my GTO.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Thanks for clearing that up Jpalamar. If I had those issues with one GTO let alone two I think I would not be happy with a GTO. The vette is lighter so yes it will be faster. I could be wrong but the GTO is no different than any other rear wheel drive car. The tranny comes out the same way so if you have to do the clutch its pretty much straight forward. When that time come that is when some things should be adressed such as the shifter, driveshaft loop for drag racers, drive shaft, etc. Most suspension issues can be fixed with bushing just like any other car. The shocks, springs, struts are owner specific meaning if you want the best than you are going to pay. Lastly is the rear differential. That unit in it self can hold some hp, but its the axles and stubs that are next on the list. My GTO has 53000 miles on it and has prove to be realiable. I hada few things fixed under warranty tie rod end, rear springs, radio control on the steeering wheel but my rear seats did rip and they would not fix them. -----Danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea.. my GTO never left me stranded... but everything but the drivetrain failed LOL. GTO trans isn't hard to do but the Vette trans is actually located in the back of the car and a process to remove.

Your one of the few on the OEM suspension. Keep an eye out on your tires because I think any GTO on the OEM stuff is on borrowed time.


----------



## aikidoshadow (Oct 16, 2012)

The previous owner of my car ran it bone stock for 100k miles, I'm pretty much replacing everything suspension wise but the LS1 still runs well and it hasn't left me stranded so I'm happy.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

danfigg,

I think he meant the Corvette trans as it is a transaxle and not just a transmission in the C5 and C6...

Bill


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

I have an 04 with 94000, I 've done some upgrades , but no breakage, rubbing or any other issues. Dont know what the previous owner did, but I love the car.


----------

